#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Ervaring RCF TT+

## djjake

Iemand reeds deze speakers (actief) van RCF gehoord?

De TT22-A & TT25-A hebben leuke specs, .... alleen prijsgewijs moet het beestje ook nog meevallen. Iemand een idee van de prijs (ongeveer)

Iemand deze al gehoord? Hoe klinken ze?

Alle info is welkom.

----------


## relax

Heeft er op dit moment al iemand ervaring met deze serie van RCF?

Op internet kan ik er niet heel erg veel van vinden.
Ik wil hier niet zomaar conclusies aan verbinden.

De specs zijn indrukwekkend, zeker als ik het actuele prijsniveau bekijk.

@djjake: heb jij speakers uit deze serie al een keer ergens gehoord?

----------


## Hansound

we gebruiken de kastjes nu een paar maanden.
Klinken erg goed, gaan hard en blijven lang zuiver klinken.
Prijs zit rond de 1500 euro    :Cool:

----------


## relax

Heb je het dan over de 22 of de 25 voor 1.500? (excl lijkt me)

Tevens ben ik benieuwd wat voor subs je erbij gebruikt.. en hoe makkelijk de speakers integreren (sub & top).

EINDELIJK iemand die ervaringen heeft ;-).

----------


## eddie

hallo, ik heb de TT25a eens van de invoerder te leen gekregen, ik heb ze
full-range getest in een zaal van 45 x 25 m , ongelooflijk voor zo een kleine en
lichte kast, dan heb ik ze als topkast getest, 4 x 4pro 8001-as / 800w en 133db per kast , als baskast eronder , cross-freq 100hz, ze kon dus mijn huidige topkasten vervangen, wat een 4pro 7001 kast is, ik had iets minder
laagmidden dan met mijn topkasten maar die hebben dan ook 2 x 15" voor deze freq. en ik had geen tijd om met mijn eq. te spelen, maar het verschil was niet groot hoor, ik denk dat de huidige verkoopprijs 1550 is excl. maar
ik weet niet of dit de partikulier prijs is
mvg eddie

----------


## relax

Misschien een stomme vraag die ik echt uit onwetendheid stel:

Waar kan ik ergens voor die prijs deze speakers kopen?
De 22 ben ik excl ook tegengekomen voor rond de 1.500.

Als het de 25 is, dan is mijn besluit denk ik gemaakt en dan horen jullie binnenkort meer van mij :-).

----------


## arieO

Heren,

Ik ben in bezit van TT22 in combi met PR0 8001, prima kastje
Voor grotere seting 2x 8001 met PRO6001
Een verkooppunt is Parasound uit Beesd.
Heeft ze zelf ook, je kan ze daar dus beluisteren

----------


## Hansound

Ja wij hebben de kastje ook uit Beesd vandaan,

Maar dat de TT25a net zo hard gaat als een 4pro 7001,  een actief 3 weg systeem lijkt me wel wat overdreven, zeker omdat de 7001 hoorngeladen is ?????  de TT25 kan toch niet verder komen dan een metertje of 20 lijkt me   en de 7001 moet toch 10 meter verder komen ?

----------


## eddie

hallo, wie niet gelooft dat ze bijna even hard speeld dan een 7001 moet maar eens komen luisteren, ik heb het wel in een lege zaal getest, en als het aan mij lag en ook volgens de belgische invoerder, zou ik toch opteren voor een 
25 tov een 22 tov het geringe prijsverschil, ik denk die tt25 in kombinatie te gebruiken met 2 tts-18a , voor mijn kleinere sets, en die dacht ik dan ook te kunnen combineren met mijn 4 x 8001 + 4 x 8002 en 2 x 7001. , de tts18a heeft dus het dubbel rendement dan de 8001/8002 reeks maar is dus eveneens bandpas en moet dus volgens mij te koppellen zijn, de tts28a heeft dus nog 3db meer maar is dus hoorngeladen, en daar twijfel ik aan of ik die kan kombineren met mijn huidige baskasten, die dus bandpas en basreflex zijn
mvg eddie

----------


## Roger

De TT25A gaat inderdaad niet zo ver als een 4PRO7001A. Tegen het feit dat de 7001 hoorgeladen is kan de TT25A niet op. De TT25A klinkt echter wel veel natuurlijker en strakker dan de 7001A. Zowel de TT25A als de TT22A gaan echt enorm hard en blijven zuiver en strak.
Zelf gebruiken we overigens reeds enkele maanden naar aller tevredenheid diverse 7001A/8001AS/8002AS combinaties voor allerlei toepassingen.
Afgelopen week hebben de TT22A uitgebreid getest met zowel de TTS18A als 2 x 8001A. De enkele TTS18A komt hierbij wel iets tekort t.o.v. de top. De combinatie met 2 x 8001AS klinkt echter perfect.

----------


## eddie

hallo, Roger de enkele tt18A komt net iets tekort zeg je , vind ik raar, niet dat
ik jou niet geloof maar op papier geeft die het dubbelle rendement dan een
8001, heb jij die gekombineerd met een tt25 of een 22, ik zou dit ook willen
aanschaffen, maar dan 2 tt18a en 1 tt25 per kant, voor de kleinere zalen
mvg eddie

----------


## Roger

Hallo Eddie,
Ik heb de TTS18A gecombineerd met een TT22A. Bij deze combinatie met een enkele sub van 1000 watt kom ik echt iets tekort als de top van 750 watt helemaal openzet. Om er zeker van te zijn hebben we niet alleen op de zaak maar ook live getest, maar het resultaat bleef gelijk. Een combinatie met 2 x 8001AS of 1 x 8001AS en 1 x 8002AS klonk al een stuk beter (steviger). De importeur gaf me hier overigens wel gelijk in.
In combinatie met 2 x TTS18A zou ik gaan voor een TT22A als top. Bij een TT25A past beter een TTS28A (beter nog 2 stuks).
Ik heb overigens al deze kasten al een keer aan de tand gevoeld.
Bij een TT25A met 2 x TTS18A kun je denk ik niet profiteren van het volledige rendement van de top.

----------


## sis

> Hallo Eddie,
> Ik heb de TTS18A gecombineerd met een TT22A. Bij deze combinatie met een enkele sub van 1000 watt kom ik echt iets tekort als de top van 750 watt helemaal openzet.



bedoel je 2 x top per kant en 2 x sub per kant ?
of bedoel je 2 x top en 1 sub ?
sis

----------


## Roger

Ik bedoel 1 x TTS18A en 1 x TT22A per kant, dus in totaal 2 x bas en 2 x top.
De andere combinatie was met 1 x TT22A en 2 x 4PRO8001AS per kant, dus in totaal 4 x bas en 2 x top.
Mvg, Roger

----------


## purplehaze

@Roger, Je kunt altijd ook nog 3x TTS18A gebruiken met 1x TT25A per kant.
Dan heb je ook een ideale hoogte van je stack, ideeetje ?
kost een paar duiten maar dan heb je ook wat.

----------


## Hansound

Ik zou dan eerder voor 3 subs 8001as gaan,  hoewel ze iets minder hard gaan dan de TT's, komen ze wel een stukje lager en vind ik ze ook vetter klinken.
In de TT serie zit een digitale amp, en in de 4pro's gewoon een oude ringkerntrafo,  :Cool:

----------


## sis

> Ik zou dan eerder voor 3 subs 8001as gaan, hoewel ze iets minder hard gaan dan de TT's, komen ze wel een stukje lager en vind ik ze ook vetter klinken.
> In de TT serie zit een digitale amp, en in de 4pro's gewoon een oude ringkerntrafo,



verklaar je nader .
Ik kan ook vissen met de juiste hengel
sis

----------


## Hansound

Je bedoelt vissen met een voorgeprogrammeerd Tyros orgeltje toch  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik bedoel dat de oude voeding in de 4pro wellicht meer vermogen levert op zo'n 18 inch speaker dan een digitale versterker.
Of het komt omdat de TT semi hoorngeladen is.
In elk geval gaan de 8001as subs lager dan de TT subs.

----------


## sis

> Je bedoelt vissen met een voorgeprogrammeerd Tyros orgeltje toch



Ohh ja , tyros 2 moet zoiezo geprogrammeerd worden, dit verschijnsel doet hem ook voor bij synth's , guitare preamps, EQ's, proc noem maar op  en niet te vergeten ook bij KV2 ( lijkt wel KV mechelen )  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Hansound

Voor het eerst 2 x TT per kant gevlogen,  40 kg  makkie   hoorntje gedraaid en  gaan. vier 18 inch 4pro subjes per kant.

Erg leuk die verbaasde blikken van opdrachtgever, inprikkers, gasttechneuten,  pfff  das een klein setje,  dat goat nooit goe....
Maar nee,  het ging wel goed,  heel erg goed,  600  man en nog een heerlijke ruimte op de gain, te gek  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eddie

hallo, ja ja maar welke tt's heb je gevlogen
willen de mensen die in belgie wonen en RCF 4pro, of tt's bezitten mij eens een mailtje sturen, dit in verband met het soms bijhuren
van materiaal  mvg eddie

----------


## sis

> Voor het eerst 2 x TT per kant gevlogen, 40 kg makkie hoorntje gedraaid en gaan. vier 18 inch 4pro subjes per kant.
> 
> Erg leuk die verbaasde blikken van opdrachtgever, inprikkers, gasttechneuten, pfff das een klein setje, dat goat nooit goe....
> Maar nee, het ging wel goed, heel erg goed, 600 man en nog een heerlijke ruimte op de gain, te gek



maar jij hebt toch KV2, of ben ik nou helemaal verkeerd ?
sis

----------


## Hansound

Het waren twee TT22a's  horizontaal.

We  gebruiken KV2 en RCF op dit moment op verschillende klussen, ook om te kijken wat we het fijnste vinden om mee te werken,  RCF staat zeker in de plus,  alleen al omdat het ergonomisch beter in elkaar zit dan de KV2   niet te stapelen, niet te stacken,  niet te tillen(handvatten verkeerde plek) en de RCF TT-serie klinkt rustiger.
Daar komt bij dat de hoorngeladen KV2 top niet erg veel verder komt dan de frontgeladen RCF TT22a. :EEK!:

----------


## Deejay1970

Hansound, 

Ik vermoed dat jij het over de KV2 EX12 hebt...vergeleken met de TT22a. Over de klankverschillen spreek ik me niet uit, want heb de RCF niet gehoor, maar weet uit m'n verleden dat die kerels bij RCF ook wel weten hoe het moet. De KV2 is dan echter wel € 700 duurder...
Trouwens beide kastjes werken met hetzelfde principe, dus wat bedoel jij met dat 'hoorngeladen/front loaded?...Tenzij je het over de KV2 ES1.0 hebt, maar dan kan ik moeilijk geloven dat die TT22A enigszins in de buurt kan komen...

Greetz,
M.

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb het hier over de KV2 ES1.0 topkast  12/6/1 inch  hornloaded
De RCF top komt evenver als de KV2 top. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## outvorst

Even een vraag vanuit de zijlijn. Ik heb momenteel 2 RCF 4pro8002AS subs. Zou het met een uitbreiding van TT22A toereikend zijn om met een 5mans coverband op bruiloften tot ca.250 man op een goede manier voor de dag te komen?
Groeten,
Hans

----------


## Hansound

Ja dat is geen probleem.Wij doen niet anders.Maar voor het mooie zou je er twee 4pro 8001a  subs bij kunnen zetten. :Smile:

----------


## eddie

hallo, ik ben toch niet zeker dat je laag midden zal genoeg hebben, bij disco-bar geen probleem, maar met live muziek ??, ik doe soms ook pa werk met mijn set die bestaat uit 4 bassen en een 7001, en mijn max volume wordt
bepaald door te topkasten, laag genoeg. Ik begrijp niet waarom iedereen voor
die tt22 kiest, terwijl die tt25 toch maar iets meer kost en dan heb je wel een
15" ipv een 12"
mvg eddie

----------


## Hansound

De 15" is al een kilootje of 7 zwaarder,  en dat zet je niet zo makkelijk in je eentje op een paaltje,  en de combi 15" naar een driver is altijd een punt van discussie.
De 15 inch komt niet hoog genoeg en de driver niet laag genoeg om echt goed te klinken :Wink:

----------


## eddie

hallo, sorry Hansound maar jij kent de tt25 niet, Die probleem kennen ze bij RCF ook, en wat zeggen ze zelf : 3" voice coil woofers cannot handle the
power , 4" voice coil woofers are too slow for two way systems.. so we purposely invented RCF 3.5", high energy, mid bass , best balance between low end capability and midrange clarity and control
het gewicht van de tt22 is 23.2kg de tt25 26.8kg
mvg eddie

----------


## Hansound

Inderdaad heb ik dit verhaal van RCF gelezen.
Toen heb ik de TT25a een paar gig's mee gehad, en later de TT22a,  
onze conclusie   de TT22 klinkt beter,  
4 kg is net dan ene beetje teveel he.

----------


## eddie

hallo,ja dit kan ik wel begrijpen maar , wat is de zaalgrote waar je doorgaans
speeld?? tussen de tt22 en tt25 is wel 5db verschil, in theorie gaat de tt25
zo hard dan 3 x tt22
mvg eddie

----------


## Erik steeman

Extra vraagje:
Is deze set:
4 X RCF 25-A + 2 X RCF TTS28-A, geschikt voor een theaterzaal met 300 zitplaatsen?? Of hebben we het hier over een Rock&Roll set?
Erik.

----------


## eddie

hallo, voor 300 man zou ik zeggen 4 x tts18-a en 2 x tt25-a, deze set zal ook iets makkelijker stapelen, tenzij je de toppen wil vliegen
natuurlijk, dit is niet specifiek een r&r set , als ik mijn eerst set in demo kreeg hebben wij alle genre's muziek getest, klinkt altijd zuiver 
ook op laag vermogen een mooie klank
mvg eddie

----------


## Hansound

> Extra vraagje:
> Is deze set:
> 4 X RCF 25-A + 2 X RCF TTS28-A, geschikt voor een theaterzaal met 300 zitplaatsen?? Of hebben we het hier over een Rock&Roll set?
> Erik.



Ook hier zou ik dus de TT22a kiezen, en voor het mooie twee per kant.
Heb je ook een betere spreiding, en voor het laag twee  4pro8001as subs per kant,   komen lager en klinken mooier dan de TT subs,vind de TT subs een beetje wollig klinken
Rock en Roll set is het zeker niet,  :EEK!:

----------


## purplehaze

Voor een iets grotere setup wat zou je dan doen:
Als ik denk aan 2x TT22a per kant en 3x subs per kant:
2x 4pro8001a en 1x 4pro8002a
of 3x 4pro8001a
Even hypothetisch want ik ben nog zeer tevreden over mijn nexo ps15's + ls1200 bandpass-ers.

----------


## sjoerd

kwa opzet vind ik de tts-18a en tt22a wel wat lijken op het Q7/Qsub systeem van D&B. Hoe is dit in vergelijking in klank/geluidsdruk met D&B? Of is dat wellicht toch wat te hoog gegrepen?

----------


## purplehaze

Als er overeenkomsten zijn met Q7 en Qsub en RCF TT zou dat zeer positief zijn.
Ik heb een keer gewerkt met 1x Q7 en 1x Qsub per kant gevoed door 1 D12 per kant en dat gaat zeer hard maar toch aangenaam door de heldere onvervormde weergave.
Trouwens onvoorstelbaar als je de vermogensopname van de D12 ziet op het laag bijvoorbeeld zo gemiddeld was dat rond de 50-75 watt met pieken richting 200 watt en het ging toch behoorlijk pittig kan ik je melden.

Maar goed nu weer terug naar RCF TT.

----------


## Hansound

TT22a komt qau klank zeker in de buurt van de Q7 , denk alleen dat de Q7 uiteindelijk ietsjes harder gaat, logisch dubbel 10 tegen enkel 12

----------


## outvorst

Hallo,
Ik heb vandaag een eerste test met de RCF TT22A i.c.m.de 4PRO8002AS gedaan. Ongelofelijk hoeveel kabaal er uit zo'n kastje komt! Het was echt nodig om de master van de TT22A een heel eind terug te schroeven om de sub een kans te geven.
Had op een gegeven moment echter wel het idee dat ik wat midlaag miste. Zou dat met een EQ nog wat op te vijzelen zijn of is het simpelweg een kwestie van "het zit er niet in, en daarom zal het er ook nooit uitkomen"?

Groeten,
Hans

----------


## Hansound

De 4Pro8002a is een van de mindere producten uit de 4Pro serie.
Kast heeft geen echt laag, en na 8 meter is al je geluid weg.
Beter is de 8001a   die komt een stuk lager en geeft veel meer druk.
Ik zou de set zeker eens met deze speaker beluisteren.
De sub wel tot 120 hz door laten lopen, en de top aansturen met de crossover uitgang van de sub.

Wij hebben nog geen mid laag gemist  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heb inmiddels de TT08 ook gehoord,  8 inch + 1 inch,   niet te geloven wat daar nog voor een geluid uitkomt, samen een een mini 12 inch subje, zo groot als een schoenendoos,   oke geen broekspijpenlol,  maar toch echt veel meer laag dan je uit zo'n minikastje zou verwachten.

----------


## sis

Hansound, hoe klinkt de TT08 in verhouding met een TT22 .
Ok , minder spl enzo, maar toch de TT08 heeft ook 750 watt aan boord . Misschien iets voor kleinere doeleinden in comb. met 1 of 2 TT12A ?
Ik wil gewoon even weten hoe de klank is t.o.v.een TT22
sis

----------


## Hansound

Sis,

Heb de set gehoord met één TTS12 subje en één TT08 per kant.
Oke het is geen 18 inch sub met een hele diepe bas.
Maar voor zo een mini setje (past in de kofferbak van een gewone personenwagen) komt er verbazend veel geluid uit.
En tot op flinke volume's nog steeds strak en helder,

tov van de TT22 klinkt de (1 inch) driver nog iets helderder  :Smile:

----------


## sis

Ok bedankt 
waar ergens heb je ze beluisterd ?
sis

----------


## Roger

Hallo,
Ik heb zelf toevallig ook de tt08 in combinatie met het 12"baskastje beluisterd en kan het oordeel van hansound alleen maar onderschrijven. Wat een enorme kracht uit zo'n klein kofferbaksetje. Ideaal voor kleine gelegenheden.
De tt08 klinkt idd nog iets helderder dan de tt22. We hebben ze overigens beluisterd bij de importeur in Malden.
Ik ben het overigens niet eens met hansound met betrekking tot de 4pro8002. De kast heeft wel degelijk laag. Natuurlijk heeft de 8001 meer punch maar daarom is het ook een ander principe. De 8002 gaat bij ons ieder geval verder dan 8 meter.
We gebruiken ze afhankelijk van de locatie in diverse combinaties met de 8001AS, 7001A en de TT22A.

----------


## eddie

hallo, de 8001 en 8002 zijn zijn gebouwd volgens een verschillend principe,
maw een basreflex en een bandpas rcf heeft die zo ontworpen om samen in
een set te combineren
mvg eddie

----------


## nolsmit

hoi  eddie,

ik heb afgelopen zaterdag een show gedraaid met 4x 4pro 8001 a bassen en twee 4 pro 6001 toppen.
ik heb deze set al een jaar en hij functioneerd naar tevredenheid.
zaterdag was het een bluesfestival en ik merkte dat ik veel bas moest weghalen in de mix
ik mix met een roland vm systeem en kan met een filter elk kanaal bewerken.
de set gedraagd zich ook op zeer hoge volume goed en heeft inderdaad veel punch met de 8001 bassen

ook heb ik een paar weken geleden buiten op een klein plein gestaan met dezelfde bassen maar om te proberen mijn pas aangeschafte tt 25 a toppen.
omdat ik alles in een vito probeer te stoppen beviel me het formaat van de toppen
het geluid was verbluffend,de 6001 hebben beter en mooier midden maar
zeker niet meer kracht.
de tt 25 a toppen gaven geen krimp en voor zowel een accoustische jazzband als een rockband een uur later was de installatie ruim voldoende.

ook heb ik het tt08 setje met het 12 inch basje gehoort en ook ik was helemaal verkocht!
wat een power uit deze kleine rotkastjes,geweldig.
ook zij staan nu boven aan mijn most wanted list

----------


## eddie

hallo, Nolsmit Ik gebruik meestal 2x 8001 en 2 x 8002 per kant maar dan met
een 7001 als top, bij pa toepassing moet ik ook altijd laag wegtrekken, en als
test heb ik die 7001 vervangen door een tt25a en die kon zeker voldoen, wij
moesten juist wat laag midden bij duwen, is nogal logisch 2 x 15" in de 7001
en 1 x 15" in de tt25a, maar ik heb mij toch direct 2 tt25a's besteld,die ik ga
gebruiken in kombinatie met 2 of 3 bassen als kleinere set en die kan ik dan ook kombineren met mijn 7001 voor grotere sets, buiten en zo, dat was wel een beetje mijn probleem 2 x 7001 is beetje te veel ( te duur ) en de hoog
kast van een 7001 heeft maar een spreiding van 60° , ikzelf heb vroeger ook
eerst de 6001 getest met 2 bassen eronder, ik vond dit te scherp klinken, dus
ofwel bassen bijzetten ofwel de 6001 meer dichttrekken
mvg eddie

----------


## nolsmit

hoi eddie,die tt 25 is een super keuze,
ik heb nog nooit een aktieve 15 inch kast gehoord met zoveel geluidsdruk
en dat voor dat belachelijke gewicht.
ze zijn stevig geprijst maar hun geld echt wel waard.
ik denk dat deze kast met vrijwel alles te combineren is.
gisteren twee tt 25 gecombineerd met 1 8001 a in een klein cafe met een bluesband.
als je het volume iets knijpt op de toppen heb je voor het kroegencircuit een set die alles aankan zonder warm te lopen of vermogen te kort te hebben.

----------


## eddie

Hallo Nolsmit, Ik vermoed dat jij die tt25-a op dat ogenblik full-range aanstuurd ?

----------


## arieO

Van het weekend 2x in een tent van 1000m², 800 man met de volgende set gestaan per kant 2x 8001, 2x 8002 en 2x 6001.
Had liever alles 8001 gehad maar lukte even niet.
2x 6001 naast elkaar en de zijkanten tegen elkaar aan geeft een goede combinatie ondanks de afstraal hoek van 80 graden.
Set trekt het prima. Hebben zowel disco als live artiesten gedaan.
Set blijft bij vol gas (limiter knippert af en toe)goed klinken.
Vocalen komen er prima uit mits de mix goed gedaan wordt.
Bij veel van die top40 tape acts staat de zang gewoon op de tape en komt deze dus niet boven het geluid uit.
Super tevreden over set, echter blijft dat je er niet verder dan zo'n 35 meter mee komt, echter de meeste van mijn toepassingen is dit prima werkbaar ook vanwege de toch nog brede spreiding van 80 graden.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sis

Weet iemand of de nieuwe ART 525/522 A dezelfde componenten en eindtrappen gebruiken als de TT-serie ? 
Ik vraag dit aangezien ze hetzelfde vermogen hebben als de TT-serie, weliswaar met een gewicht van 18 Kgr en een lagere prijsklasse .
En hoe zit het met de klank van bovengenoemde ART's ?
sis

----------


## JDSound

Hoi,

Ik lees in dit forum heel veel over de TT reeks, maar toch keren een tal van jullie terug naar de basskasten 8001a en 8002a, onlangs heb ik mijn set 4pro 6001a en 8002a kunnen inruilen voor mijn nieuwe set TT25A en TT18A waarvan ik heel tevreden ben, zeker als het op vervoeren en plaatsen komt, overal waar ik mijn setje opzet krijg ik de melding, wat ga je daarmee doen, je ziet het niet staan, tot je de set openzet zonder nog maar goed aan de volume te draaien, zelfs in theaterzalen op laag volume een pracht van een klank. Moet zeggen dat de nieuwe set een diepere rondere bass produceren.

----------


## eddie

hallo,ik heb ook gedacht om die tt-18a te kopen, maar die zijn veel moeilijker
te stapelen omdat ze maar 52cm hoog zijn, dus 2 op mekaar is nog maar 104cm hoog, dat is iets te laag om toppen op te zetten, de 8001/8002 is
140cm met 2 op mekaar ideale hoogte voor de toppen, en ik zet mijn set niet
graag op het podium ( veel db verlies in het laag ) tov op de grond
mvg eddie

----------


## JDSound

Hoi Eddie,

Wees creatief, zet 2 TT18A op hun kant en dan heb je dezelfde hoogte of nog beter, wat de klank zeker ten goede komt, leg twee of vier TT18A tegen elkaar vooraan het podium in één lijn en dan de topkasten op een statiefje op/voor het podium, dan krijg je een mooie ronde bas met 3db winst per kast. Je kan ook gewoon de TT18A op elkaar leggen en dan een tussen buis gebruiken om uw TT25A op de gewenste hoogte te plaatsen zoals ik doe.

----------


## sis

Beste forumleden,
Nu heb ik mijn zinnen gezet op : 2 x RCF TT 08 en 2 x RCF TTS 12 A , vooral voor zijn compactheid .
Het doel is : optreden voor senioren, restaurant, diners, dansavonden en af en toe eens een privé- feest.
Maximaal zal dat dan ook +/- 100 / 150 personen zijn.
Het is dus absoluut geen stampwerk of harde disco, rock enz... maar gewoon een aangenaam geluidsvolume...
Vinden jullie dit een goede keuze, ook in achtnemend dat dit setje in een gewone wagen kan ?

Uiteraard wil ik daar de juiste kabels voor ( liefst goede tot zeer goede kwaliteit ) 
link als voorbeeld :

DAP AUDIO Power/Signal Kabel Schuko Male naar Powercon Input P (10 meter) 

Zijn er andere merken die deze kabels in hun assortiment hebben ?
Ben namelijk niet zo'n DAP fan, persoonlijk dan hé . 
alvast bedankt 
sis

----------


## bones2001

Sis,
kijk eens naar de kabels van Procab, die maken hele degelijke combikabels.
Made in Belgium, dus wat wil je nog meer... :Big Grin:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Sis,
> kijk eens naar de kabels van Procab, die maken hele degelijke combikabels.
> Made in Belgium, dus wat wil je nog meer...



verkocht in belgie, maar made in china

----------


## sis

> verkocht in belgie, maar made in china



Ja Davy, heb ondertussen mijn huiswerk ook al gemaakt in sina ( Eddy Wally héhé )
Ook even gekeken naar sommerkabels , hoe zit het daarmee?
Ik gebruik nu hoofdzakelijk Klotz, nooit één probleem mee gehad, maar toch er zijn betere, vooral als het koud is ...
sis

----------


## bones2001

> _verkocht in belgie, maar made in china_



Ach ja, kan best.
Als je eens wist hoeveel grote merken hun spullen in China laten maken.
Zelfs EAW heeft daar een productielijn staan... :EEK!: 
Als het eindproduct goed is, who cares.

----------


## Hansound

> Beste forumleden,
> Nu heb ik mijn zinnen gezet op : 2 x RCF TT 08 en 2 x RCF TTS 12 A , vooral voor zijn compactheid .
> Het doel is : optreden voor senioren, restaurant, diners, dansavonden en af en toe eens een privé- feest.
> Maximaal zal dat dan ook +/- 100 / 150 personen zijn.
> Het is dus absoluut geen stampwerk of harde disco, rock enz... maar gewoon een aangenaam geluidsvolume...
> Vinden jullie dit een goede keuze, ook in achtnemend dat dit setje in een gewone wagen kan ?
> 
> sis



 
Afgelopen maandag een klus gedaan in de Nieuwe Kerk in Den Haag.
Daar per kant 2 x de TT22a gevlogen en als infilletjes de TT08.
Optredens van oa Gino Vanelli, de beste man weet toch wel wat geluid, maar kwam met de complimenten over het geluid.
De TT08 als extra spreiding was ideaal.
Deze kleine speakertjes zijn meer als full range kastje ingesteld dan de TT22 en TT25,  ze hebben van zichzelf iets meer laag dan de grotere broers.
Ook de verschillende technici die die avond kwamen mixen waren erg tevreden over zowel de tt22's als de tt08's,   leuk die gefronsde wenkbrauwen bij het zien van zulke minikastjes die gewoon hard en strak staan te spelen. :Wink:

----------


## JDSound

Hoi,

Leuk om her en der positieve reacties te horen over de TT reeks, toch een kleine opmerking, de TT08 kan zeker niet een betere of meer laag weergeven dan een TT22A laat staan een TT25A die gaan wel iets lager. Ik zelf ben deftig bezig met kleine tot middel grote pA setjes te doen met de TT25A en TT18A en tot nu toe prachtig en vooral veel mensen die met open mond aan het zoeken zijn naar een muur klankkasten.

----------


## Hansound

De TT08 is duidelijk meer als een full range kastje ingesteld dan de andere tt's.
Hij geeft wel degelijk meer laag :EEK!: 
Dat gaat natuurlijk wel ten koste van het rendement,  :Cool:

----------


## sis

Vrijdag, gisteren dus mijn ART' 525 A afgehaald bij RCS in Cuijk.
Ik heb daar de tt08 met de TTS12A gehoord , klinkt zeer netjes maar ik zie het niet als klein PA'tje, persoonlijk vind ik de TT08 niet zo handig dragen zonder handgrepen, ik zie dit eerder als een aanvulling in een theater enzo.
Maar goed , hij zal zijn weg wel vinden 
Bij deze, Roger, bedankt voor de goede zorgen en Uw service !
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

> Bij deze, Roger, bedankt voor de goede zorgen en Uw service !
> sis



en weer verlaat een tevreden klant het pand....

----------


## purplehaze

Ik denk er sterk aan voor een vast bandje wat ik doe met bezetting:
drums (jazzkitje); electrische contrabas, ac. nylon stringgitaar, ac. steelstringgitaar, accordion/piano, zangeres een RCF TT setje aan te schaffen. Repetroire varieert van ingetogen luisterliedjes tot dance classics, merenque, house, rock e.d.. Publiek doorgaans tussen 50 - 200 man, maar geluid moet wel kunnen overdonderen zonder agressief te worden.  
Zou RCF TT een goede keuze zijn, ik denk dan aan 2x TT22a + 1x TT18+.
Aan te vullen met een extra sub indien er een een groter publiek bespeeld wordt.

----------


## Hansound

Misschien dit topic eens doorlezen :EEK!:

----------


## purplehaze

Ja right, heb ik niet gedaan zeker.......

Kun je met 2x tt22 en 1x TT18 sub voldoende uit de voeten.
Of zou je juist een een 8001as moeten gebruiken.
Let wel het laag van zo'n el. contrabas is toch wel wat afwijkend van een doorsnee basgitaar.

Moeilijk te geloven trouwens dat een 8001 beter klinkt en dieper gaat dan een TT18 gezien die bijna 2x zo duur is en de specs.

----------


## JDSound

Hoi Purplehaze,

Ik heb een jaar lang met 2 x 8002as en 2 x 6001as rond gesleurd, waar ik trouwers zeer tevreden van was, ik heb die set nu geruild voor 2 x TT25A en 2 x TT18A, na een uitvoerige test van beide sets naast elkaar en ik heb me het nog geen minuut beklaagd, dieper en warmer bass en wat zeer eluk is meegenomen, minder sleuren, minder personeel nodig, kleinere wagen, compacter in opzetten en een heel wat mensen die vragen van waar komt dit geluid...??? Dus denk ik dat je voor uw toepassing wel goed zal zitten. Ik doe PA werk met deze set voor zalen tot 500 man, heb in het begin 4 x TT18A gebruikt, (2 bij gehuurd) en moest overal deze uitschakelen wegens geluidsoverlast...

----------


## Hansound

De tt subs gaan zeker harder dan de 4pro subs, maar het zijn bandpass subs, en die hebben niet zo'n vol laag geluid als de bassreflex 8001as,  je hebt wel 2 x 8001as subs nodig om één TT 18 sub bij te houden.

 :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

Is dat minder volle van de TT18 juist handig of niet met een el. contrabas?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Voor een gewone contrabas zou ik zeggen handig, die hebben in verhouding altijd erg veel sublaag, wat je meestal toch moet wegdraaien, om een aardig volume te kunnen halen ivm rondzingen.

Als een electrische contrabas klankmatig vergelijkbaar is heb je hier waarschijnlijk dus ook erg veel laag, al zal het rondzingen hopelijk een minder groot probleem zijn.

----------


## purplehaze

...dat dacht ik ook.
bandpass levert een meer afgemeten gecontroleerd sub, wat ik althans prettiger vind om mee te werken.

----------


## Hansound

Ja de bassreflex subs wapperen wel wat meer dan de TT's, logisch want ze hebben absoluut geen tegendruk van de kast, het is ook wel wat lastiger mixen, 

Overigens zijn de TT18 subs wel vol/vet  klinkend te krijgen,  processor gebruiken en dan een klein puntje rond de 60 hz maken.
Zaterdag as gaan we een set TT18's installeren in een theater (met 4 x TT22a) en daar gaan we de (DBX PA)processor er op deze manier tussen zetten,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## purplehaze

Hansound: wat is exact jouw geheim van vol en vet maken van de TT18 sub.
Een klein puntje maken kan ik ook met een 31 bander, no prob

----------


## JDSound

Ewel dat zou ik ook eens willen weten, ik probeer zo weinig mogelijk extra apparatuur overal tussen te steken, want soms doe je meer kwaad dan goed en tot nu toe ben ik heel tevreden over hoe ze (2xTT25 + 2x TT18A) nu klinken.

----------


## eddie

hallo, al 2 jaar gebruik ik 4pro's, en nu onlangs ook tt's, ik heb er toch altijd een eq. tussen gestoken, vooral omdat je bij de topkasten maar 1 potmeter
hebt die dus de inganggevoeligheid insteld, terwijl het wel degelijk een 2 of 3
wegkast is, rcf heeft dit uit veiligheid zo ontworpen om geen onmogelijke instellingen te kunnen maken, als je onder een topkast het juiste aantal bassen kan zetten moet er wel niet veel bijgeregeld worden, maar mijn topkast
de 7001 dus heeft een ongelooflijk rendement, en met 4 baskasten per kant
heb ik nog teveel hoog, als ik mijn tt25 gebruik met 2 bassen onder valt er
ook nog wat bij te draaien, ik ga dit weekeind eens mijn audio analyser er aan hangen en ben eens benieuwd naar de kurve?
mvg eddie

----------


## Erik steeman

Vanmorgen hebben we in ons theater een demo gehad van de TTS 18-A en de TT 22-A. Per kant 2 X TT 22-A en 1 X TTS 18-A. Deze zijn zonder processor aan onze eigen mengtafel geknoopt en binnen 5 minuten kon de volumeknop open. We konden het A-B vergelijken met onze eigen (zeer antieke) set met twee EV-tjes en twee W-bins. Wat direkt op viel, was de warmte van het geluid. In tegenstelling tot wat we gewend waren was het geluid over alle frequenties gelijk van niveau. Geen dips of bultjes gehoord. Diverse soorten muziek gehoord, maar alles vol en helder van klank. In de hoge frequenties leken we wat te missen, bijvoorbeeld de attack op de snaren van een akoustische gitaar, en de high-hat van een drummer. Na wat langer luisteren bleek dat het eerder een kwestie was dat onze EV-tjes dit te veel hadden. Deze scherpte in het geluid, wat bij hoog volume pijnlijk kan zijn, was nu met de RCF set weg. Overigens reageert de set zeer goed op de EQ van onze geluidstafel. Ook op hoog volume voldoet deze set prima. Geluid blijft rustig en transparant. De bas lijkt ruim voldoende voor onze theatertoepassing. Al met al was het een indrukwekkende kennismaking met deze set. ik kan me voorstellen dat veel bezoekende gezelschappen kunnen inprikken op dit systeem.

----------


## JDSound

Hoi Eddie,

Zoals je kan zien werk ik met een DDX3616, digtale mengtafel van Behringer, daar zit een panoramische eq, compressor/limiter enz... al op de uitgang en tot nu toe zeer tevreden over de complete set, dus geen extra apparatuur nodig alsook extra bekabeling, waar er soms wel eens een kabeltje of connector kan sneuvelen, heb vroeger meer dan eens meegemaakt. Maar dat ik veel moet bijdraaien, nee, een beetje weghalen dat is veel beter, minder is in veel gevallen meer.

----------


## eddie

hallo, jd sound waarschijnlijk speeld u altijd met dezelfde opstelling, bij ons is dit niet het geval,ik hou inderdaad ook niet van veel randapparatuur, daarom
ben ik dus ook overgeschakeld op deze rcf actief waar dus reeds de meeste randap. inzit. Wij gaan ons geluid ergens opstellen maar draaien er zelf niet mee, dus de bedoeling is dat de klank zo neutraal mogelijk is, de rest is dan aan de dj / pa man, gewoonlijk steek ik er een digitale beghringer eq. tussen, deze is erg handig omdat er 100 geheugens in zitten, maar meestal blijft alles
neutraal staan tot 7khz en van daar tot 20k zakt hij lichtjes af, het voordeel
van deze eq. is ook dat er een onhoorbare limiter inzit, die ik zodanig kan instellen dat de set nooit klipt, dit zou theoretisch niet nodig zijn aangezien die limiters reeds in de rcf kasten zitten. maar sommige dj's denken dat het de bedoeling is om zoveel mogelijk rode lampjes te doen branden, verder alleen maar lof ( nee ik ben geen dealer )  mvg eddie

----------


## purplehaze

de mengatafel (preamp of masterout of beiden)die voor je behringer Eq zit kan ook nog oversturen dat kun je nooit echt goed voorkomen.

----------


## sis

Voor de liefhebbers , RCF TT serie heeft er 2 broertjes bij nl:
de passieve TT22 en TT25  
Wat ik niet snap dat deze passieve meer kilo's wegen dan de actieve .
Waarschijnlijk een drukfout ????? 
Ben benieuwd naar de prijs !
sis

----------


## eddie

hallo, opletten met het gewicht bij rcf, op de site staat dat een TT25a 26.8kg
weegt, heb er vorige week 2 gekocht en ze wegen 30.8kg, gelukkig zijn de
overige parameters wel juist
mvg eddie

----------


## Hansound

AB test met EV ZX5 
TT22 klinkt opener en helderder, 
Vooral als het wat harder gaat is de driver van de ZX5 niet zo denderend. :Frown:

----------


## purplehaze

vergelijk met zx5 is niet helemaal geweldig: want 15" +2" vergeleken met een 12" + 1,5 "
het resultaat had ik je kunnen voorspellen :-)

----------


## Hansound

Ik had ook al zo;n idee, maar sommige mensen kopen eerst een kast en gaan dan luisteren en vergelijken,   :EEK!:

----------


## eddie

hallo, ik weet niet hoe het in nederland zit,  bij de invoerder in belgie mag je
alles gaan lenen, of je kan bij hen een uitgebreide test gaan doen
mvg eddie

----------


## purplehaze

Bij ons in nederland kan dat zeker en vast ook , handelsgeest is ons nederlanders nooit vreemd geweest ;-)

----------


## purplehaze

ff on topic:
Als pa-setje voor een bandje wat met name bruiloften speelt tot 200 man wat is dan te prefereren:  2 stuks TT22a en 1x TT18a subwoofer of TT22a tops met 2x TT12a subjes.
Echt voluit hoeft de set eigenlijk nooit dus dan is de gevoeligheid van de TT22 tops wel terug te regelen zodat ze aansluiten bij de 12 inch subjes.
Ik ga dit nog een keertje demo-en maar wat ervaringen & inschattingen zijn altijd waardevol.

----------


## Hansound

> ff on topic:
> Als pa-setje voor een bandje wat met name bruiloften speelt tot 200 man wat is dan te prefereren: 2 stuks TT22a en 1x TT18a subwoofer of TT22a tops met 2x TT12a subjes.
> Echt voluit hoeft de set eigenlijk nooit dus dan is de gevoeligheid van de TT22 tops wel terug te regelen zodat ze aansluiten bij de 12 inch subjes.
> Ik ga dit nog een keertje demo-en maar wat ervaringen & inschattingen zijn altijd waardevol.



 
En ?  inmiddels al gehoord ?
zo ja,  hoe deden de 12 inch subjes het ?

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik heb met veel aandacht dit topic doorgelezen en gevolgd. 
Nu werden er al een aantal keren ervaringsberichten gepost, ook met het aantal luisterende mensen die aanwezig waren maar nooit echt duidelijk op wat voor een volume er werd gespeeld.

Als ik het goed lees dan doe je met een enkele tt22 plus dubbel 18" per kant makkelijk 300 man? 
JDsound schrijft zelfs PA werk te doen met een TT25 plus dubbel 18" per kant tot 500 man?? op wat voor een volume? rock en roll?
een TT25/22 zou drie 18" laagkasten bij houden? Hoe is het midden gebied dan?
Eddie voorziet geluid in een zaal van 45 bij 25 meter met een enkele TT25 tegenover 4 enkele 18" laagkasten? en dat gaat goed? wat heb je hier precies gedaan?

Hansound geeft naar mijn idee de meeste informatie waar je ook een beeld bij kunt maken, 2 TT22 gevlogen plus 4bassen eronder en je voorziet 600 man van geluid.
Dit is op rock en roll volume?

Ik vind het nogal erg positieve reacties, ik zou snel gaan denken dat het middengebied erg tekort zou moeten komen, zeker met een enkele 12" tegen 3 bassen. Zit ik hier volledig mis?

Ik werk op dit moment voor de wat grotere klussen, boven 250 man met een HA215 top. dubbel 15" JBL plus 2" hoorn JBL. Dit gaat goed tot een man of 600-700. evt een klein infill kastje voor het podium.

Die kasten worden mij echter te groot. 
Ik ben dus opzoek naar iets kleiners, compacters met toch een hoge output.
Het is de bedoeling dat deze de klussen gaan doen van 100 tot 800 man. bassen, X118 JBL2241 zijn voldoende voorhanden.

Zouden dit de juiste kasten kunnen wezen? of zijn ze toch te compact en missen een stuk midden. wij doen zowel disco maar voornamelijk liveversterking.

Ik ben verder ook aan het kijken naar KF650 2dehands maar dit zal ik wel niet met elkaar kunnen vergelijken.. iemand suggresties met voor en nadelen?

----------


## Turboke

Als je nagaat zijn systemen tegenwoordig aangepast met 12" 10" of nog kleinere mid drivers, en dit zal zeker beter in het mid-bereik werken dan 2 15" speakers.

----------


## Hansound

> Ik heb met veel aandacht dit topic doorgelezen en gevolgd.
> 
> Ik werk op dit moment voor de wat grotere klussen, boven 250 man met een HA215 top. dubbel 15" JBL plus 2" hoorn JBL. Dit gaat goed tot een man of 600-700. evt een klein infill kastje voor het podium.
> 
> Die kasten worden mij echter te groot. 
> Ik ben dus opzoek naar iets kleiners, compacters met toch een hoge output.
> Het is de bedoeling dat deze de klussen gaan doen van 100 tot 800 man. bassen, X118 JBL2241 zijn voldoende voorhanden.
> 
> Zouden dit de juiste kasten kunnen wezen? of zijn ze toch te compact en missen een stuk midden. wij doen zowel disco maar voornamelijk liveversterking.



Ik zou de kasten gewoon eens proberen op een klus.
Weet je meteen hoe ze klinken en wat ze kunnen.
Eventueel met een passieve versie die er aan zit te komen, dat zal iets makkelijker gaan als je andere subs gebruikt. :Smile:

----------


## outvorst

> Ik zou snel gaan denken dat het middengebied erg tekort zou moeten komen, zeker met een enkele 12" tegen 3 bassen. Zit ik hier volledig mis?



Zonder de TT22A de grond in te boren, want ik zie de voordelen er echt wel van (afmeting, gewicht en volume), maar mijn ervaring is dat die inderdaad in het middengebied wat mist. Ik heb er een repetitie en een optreden  met een band (feestje voor 180 man) mee getest en ik miste inderdaad een  stuk van het middengebied. Daarbij leek het niet zo veel uit te maken of de TT op standje full range of  high pass stond. Stond trouwens wel te kijken van het volume en de helderheid van deze kastjes! Kreeg op dit forum te horen dat het gemis aan midden zou kunnen komen door de subs die ik daarbij gebruikte (RCF 4pro 8002AS) maar ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat dit het geval is. 

Uiteindelijk heb ik de 8002AS verkocht, en daarvoor in de plaats EV ZX5 + RX118 aangeschaft, en die bevalt erg goed. Licht, compact en voor onze doeleinden (live muziek tot 250 man) meer dan voldoende geluid en eenvoudig uit te breiden als we grotere klussen moeten doen vanwege een grote EV verhuurder in de buurt. Misschien dat het door de DX38 die we erbij hebben komt, maar deze set klinkt voor onze doeleinden toch echt veel lekkerder dan de TT22A + 8002AS.

Maar ik zou de TT toch vooral een keer proberen, want als dit voor jou  wel werkt, scheelt het wel een hoop gesjouw!

Groeten,
Hans

----------


## Hansound

> Kreeg op dit forum te horen dat het gemis aan midden zou kunnen komen door de subs die ik daarbij gebruikte (RCF 4pro 8002AS) maar ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat dit het geval is. 
> 
> Uiteindelijk heb ik de 8002AS verkocht, en daarvoor in de plaats EV ZX5 + RX118 aangeschaft, en die bevalt erg goed. Licht, compact en voor onze doeleinden (live muziek tot 250 man) meer dan voldoende geluid en eenvoudig uit te breiden als we grotere klussen moeten doen vanwege een grote EV verhuurder in de buurt. Misschien dat het door de DX38 die we erbij hebben komt, maar deze set klinkt voor onze doeleinden toch echt veel lekkerder dan de TT22A + 8002AS.
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> Hans



 
De combi 4Pro8002 en TT22 is inderdaad niet zo lekker, die 18 inch bandpass is helemaal een beetje vreemd, want hij zou verder moeten dragen dan de 8001 bassreflex, maar dat doet ie helemaal niet.
Heb de TT22 en de EV ZX5 naast elkaar gehad, en vond de EV echt veel minder klinken.
Wel een stuk goedkoper, en er staat EV op,  dat schijnt ook veel goed te maken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## outvorst

@ Hansound: ik ben je geloof ik ff kwijt. Eerst krijg ik onderstaand reactie van je op de vraag of de TT22a te combineren is met de 4pro8002:





> Ja dat is geen probleem.Wij doen niet anders.Maar voor het mooie zou je er twee 4pro 8001a  subs bij kunnen zetten.



En nou is het:





> De combi 4Pro8002 en TT22 is inderdaad niet zo lekker, die 18 inch bandpass is helemaal een beetje vreemd, want hij zou verder moeten dragen dan de 8001 bassreflex, maar dat doet ie helemaal niet.
> Heb de TT22 en de EV ZX5 naast elkaar gehad, en vond de EV echt veel minder klinken.
> Wel een stuk goedkoper, en er staat EV op,  dat schijnt ook veel goed te maken



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Een praktijktestje 8002 / 8001 leverde bij ons trouwens geen enkel probleem op voor de 8002. Dat jij hiermee een andere ervaring hebt, prima, maar vraag anders maar eens aan Roger/RSC. Die was erbij toen hij een demo 7001/8001 & onze 8002 kwam geven. De enige keer dat wij problemen hebben gehad met het "dragen" van 8002, kwam dat omdat deze uit fase stond.

Nou is er niets zo persoonlijk als smaak, maar ik heb de TT22 en de ZX5 ook naast elkaar gehad, waarbij ik wel de opmerking maak dat de ZX5 via een DX38 liep, en ik kon niet anders concluderen dat de ZX5 echt niet minder klonk dan de TT22. Wel anders, en met het stuk middengebied dat ik miste bij de TT22. Daarom was voor mij de keus zo gemaakt. En dat er EV op staat? Best leuk maar absoluut niet de doorslaggevende factor. Had best een complete RCF set willen hebben, maar het is uiteindelijk EV geworden om de simpele reden dat die voor onze toepassingen gewoon lekkerder klinkt.

Maar goed: ieder zijn smaak maar ik wilde dit toch ff kwijt.

Groeten,

Hans

----------


## eddie

hallo, sorry hansound maar een bandpas draagd minder ver dan een besreflex
maar in grotere sets combineer ik ze en ik denk dat het geluid dat uit de 8002
komt dan mee gedragen wordt door de 8001, een beetje zoals bij een array
waar ook een paar bassen mee gevlogen worden
mvg eddie

----------


## Outline

Als er 1 schelle bagger-speaker is, dan is het de ZX5 wel! Doe mij wat dat betreft de ZX4 maar. Die klinkt veel warmer en uitgebalanceerder. Zoals ik het graag heb. Maar ja, smaak is persoonlijk...

----------


## Hansound

Natuurlijk vind niet iedereen dezelfde kast mooi klinken, maar als er 5 mensen aanwezig zijn bij een Ab test, en die vinden de ZX5 allemaal minder klinken, dan zal het toch niet alleen meer een kwestie van smaak zijn,   denk ik :EEK!:

----------


## Watt Xtra

is een ZX5 te vergelijken met een tt22?? Wanneer deze vergelijking wordt gemaakt dan is mijn keuze snel gemaakt en wordt het niet een TT-kastje. 

Wanneer ik echter het topic terug lees dan doet het mij vermoeden dat de tt22 juist een hele andere kast is met veel meer mogelijkheden.

afijn, ik zal binnenkort eens opzoek gaan naar een demo, dan wel inhuur.

----------


## F.V.

De tt 08 in combinatie met het 12" subje gehoord

En vergeleken met onder een aantal andere speakers(jbl eon g2, rcf art, en eawFr129z)

Het viel direct op dat ze stukken beter klonken dan de andere speakers.

enorm veel herrie voor zo''n klein speakertje, het ziet er erg goed uit dus op de klussen waar het er net uit moet zien goed in te zetten en ze klinken gewoon super strak.

ik zou er als ik het geld had zo een paar aanschaffen al was het maar voor thuis :Big Grin: 

Ook als het speakertje dik in de limit gaat dan is het geluid niet angstaanjagend doe dat eens met een JBL eon g2 (waarvan ik er 2 heb)
dan krijg je het idee dat het ding ieder moment uit elkaar kan springen.

het geluid is vooral mooi maar ik krijg niet het idee dat er 750 w staat te knallen maarja wat wil je met een 8" en de subjes houden de topjes net niet bij (reggea) maar dat kan natuurlijk met wat lichtere muziek heel goed anders zijn.
Met spraak en muziek klinken ze stukken beter dan de andere speakers die we er naast hadden staan (zonder subje) het subje erbij maakt het geluid met muziek wel heerlijk vol maar is met spraak natuurlijk niet handig.
rondzingen doet het ding ook niet snel sterker nog daarin versloeg het dingetje de rest ook.

Kortom mooie speakertjes wel duur maar dan heb je ook wat.

GrTz

----------


## Hansound

Iemand de TT25SMA al in gebruik ? :Confused: 
Schijnt ook een prima monitor te zijn, heb hem al wel zien liggen, maar om het goed te horen moet ie eigelijk bij een houthakkerband op het podium liggen :Big Grin:

----------


## purplehaze

Wie weet waar de "add crossover" knop voor dient op de TTS18A ?
de knop 80 /110 Hz lowpass is uiteraard duidelijk.

----------


## JDSound

Hoi Purplehaze,

Het knopje "add crossover" is om de interne crossover uit te schakelen en een extrne te gebruiken.

----------


## purplehaze

aha klinkt heel logisch eigenlijk
bedankt.

----------


## Hansound

Zo  :Embarrassment:  tijd geleden,  maar ik heb de passieve versie van de TT08 gehoord.
Deze klonk toch duidelijk minder dan de actieve.
Ben nu erg benieuwd naar de passieve TT22 en TT25,  dat duurt wel lang bij die italianen :Cool:

----------


## G.flater

> Zo  tijd geleden,  maar ik heb de passieve versie van de TT08 gehoord.
> Deze klonk toch duidelijk minder dan de actieve.
> Ben nu erg benieuwd naar de passieve TT22 en TT25,  dat duurt wel lang bij die italianen



Komt door het stukje processing en actieve aansturing wat je mist bij de passieve variant. 

De TT08a heeft 'n DSP unit ingebouwd, waar RCF Italië helaas niet de exacte curves van wil vrijgeven.. En reken maar dat daar een paar mooie curves tussen zitten om die 8"er zo te laten pompen! 

Verwacht bij de 12" & 15"er eigenlijk niet een veel anders resultaat.. Zou het eerder zonde vinden van deze mooie kasten om dat stukje DSP er niet aan toe te voegen.. Mede omdat het originele ontwerp hier wel op gebaseerd is.

----------


## Suy

> hallo, ja ja maar welke tt's heb je gevlogen
> willen de mensen die in belgie wonen en RCF 4pro, of tt's bezitten mij eens een mailtje sturen, dit in verband met het soms bijhuren
> van materiaal  mvg eddie



Hallo eddie,
Wij wonen in Belgie (Antwerpen) en hebben de RCF 4pro 8001 subs en 7001, ook Art325. 
Ik wil je wel mailen maar zie geen e-mailadres in je profiel. Je kan mij wel mailen (zie website). Ik hoor het wel moest je interesse hebben.
groetjes
Suy

----------


## free time

hoi.

wil zelf de tt25a en tt18a combi aanschaffen.
voor hoeveel personen is deze set geschikt?
is voor drive in [top40]

2de vraag hoeveel zou dat zijn voor een tape act.

ik weet moeilijk,
 maar hoop op een eerlijk antwoord van de tt bezitters.

mvgr

----------


## Hansound

Voor je iets koopt,  ga eerst luisteren naar het verschil tussen de TT22a en TT25a,  je zult zien dat de TT22a veel beter klinkt en bijna net zo hard gaat.
Ook in het laag scheelt het niet zo veel.  :Cool:

----------


## JDSound

Hoi,  Even ter info, daar ik zeer tevreden ben over mijn setje 2 x TT25A en 2 x TTS18A heb ik nog een setje bij aangekocht en nu naar gas geven...

----------


## Hansound

Inderdaad, voor gasgeven is het een ideale set :Cool:

----------


## subbass

> Geen rugklachten meer, *RCF TT* is de oplossing



tijdje geleden was het nog de slogan voor KV2  :Big Grin:  What happened  :EEK!:

----------


## Hansound

Fijn dat je zo goed oplet :Big Grin: 
Mischien gebruiken we ook andere merken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## subbass

> Fijn dat je zo goed oplet



Soms heb ik zo mijn momenten :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Maar het gaat over RCF TT speakers, en die(TT22a) gebruiken we nu ruim een jaar met veel plezier, circa 100 klussen mee gedaan en geen centje pijn.
Ook leuk als monitor, staat naast een max op het podium, zegt die leuke bekende saxofoniste, die kleine klinkt veel lekkerder  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## JDSound

Mooi, ik gebruik de ART525 als monitors, weegt iets minder en is iets goedkoper, voor de kleinere job's in kroegen enz... gebruik ik de Mackie SRM150.

----------


## frederic

Heb vanacht in een middernachtmis gespeeld met onze band en wat zangeresjes. De PA had 2x TT25A en 2x TTS28A met een Chost mengtafel.

Je ziet de klankkastjes bijna niet staan, maar horen doe je maar al te goed!
Wat me direct opviel is de geluidsdruk, zonder dat je het gevoel hebt van vervorming en te hard door oversturing enz... Gelijk waar in de kerk was de klank zuiver en luidgenoeg aanwezig.
Ook de verdeling bas-mid-hoog was zeer zuiver.

Heb net even prijskaartje opgezocht, dit is wat minder. Je kan dit niet direct aanschaffen als band.  :Frown:

----------


## frederic

PS, waarom opteren jullie eerder 2x TTS18A per kant dan 1x TTS28A?

----------


## 4AC

> PS, waarom opteren jullie eerder 2x TTS18A per kant dan 1x TTS28A?



Ik denk dat het -om de geluids- druk/kwaliteit even links te laten liggen- te maken heeft met dat je dan een ge!le stapel boxen hebt staan. En eventueel de hoogte van de boxen. (en ja, daar heb je ook tussenpaaltjes voor, maar dat staat toch minder leuk)

----------


## Hansound

Niet alleen om een geile stapel boxen,  de TTs18a is een stuk handzamer dan de TTs28a   dus als je een kleiner gigje hebt kun je een subje neerzetten.
Dat staat dan minder stoer....  maar de klant schrikt niet meteen van je set. :Cool: 
En hij is een heeeeel stuk lichter, dus een klein drempeltje of trappetje kun je in je eentje nog handelen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Even wat anders...

De RCF NX serie, heeft daar al iemand wat van gehoord? Vooral de 'line-array' modules en de dubbel 15 bass en 21" sub? In de combi die ze bedacht hebben spreekt me aan, maar moet erbij zeggen dat ik het nog niet heb gehoord.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ik denk dat het -om de geluids- druk/kwaliteit even links te laten liggen- te maken heeft met dat je dan een ge!le stapel boxen hebt staan. En eventueel de hoogte van de boxen. (en ja, daar heb je ook tussenpaaltjes voor, maar dat staat toch minder leuk)



 
Ooit wel eens gehoord van het woord, Flexibel??

Nou daarom wordt er vaak gekozen voor een kleiner, enkel kastje. Is de klus groter, zet je er een tweede bij. Heb je een klein klusje dan laat je er lekker eentje in de bus staan. A is lekker handzaam, B het staat niet zo lomp. C heb je er een aantal dan kun je zomaar verschillende klusjes doen. 

Als je hele grote sets wegzet dan is het idd makkelijker om met dubbel 18" laagkasten aan te komen, scheelt je gewoonweg stapelen en werk. Maar dan kom je meestal met een groter transport middel en boeit het ook niet.

Ik heb zelf nu 12 enkele 18" kasten, ik heb er nog nooit spijt van gehad dat ik geen dubbel 18" kasten heb. Je bent gewoonweg veel flexibeler.

----------


## 4AC

> Ooit wel eens gehoord van het woord, Flexibel??
> 
> Nou daarom wordt er vaak gekozen voor een kleiner, enkel kastje. Is de klus groter, zet je er een tweede bij. Heb je een klein klusje dan laat je er lekker eentje in de bus staan. A is lekker handzaam, B het staat niet zo lomp. C heb je er een aantal dan kun je zomaar verschillende klusjes doen. 
> 
> Als je hele grote sets wegzet dan is het idd makkelijker om met dubbel 18" laagkasten aan te komen, scheelt je gewoonweg stapelen en werk. Maar dan kom je meestal met een groter transport middel en boeit het ook niet.
> 
> Ik heb zelf nu 12 enkele 18" kasten, ik heb er nog nooit spijt van gehad dat ik geen dubbel 18" kasten heb. Je bent gewoonweg veel flexibeler.



Volgens mij reageer je op de verkeerde- of je snapt het niet... We zijn het met elkaar eens namelijk.

----------


## frederic

> Even wat anders...
> 
> De RCF NX serie, heeft daar al iemand wat van gehoord? Vooral de 'line-array' modules en de dubbel 15 bass en 21" sub? In de combi die ze bedacht hebben spreekt me aan, maar moet erbij zeggen dat ik het nog niet heb gehoord.



Zijn wel dure beestjes hé. 3400€ voor een 750w module

----------


## sis

> Zijn wel dure beestjes hé. 3400€ voor een 750w module



Hoe kom je aan 3400 euro ???

NXL23 A = 2338.50 euro
NXM12A = 1510.09 euro
NXM15A = 1724.30 euro
NXS21A = 2338.50 euro
NXS25A = 2338.50 euro

Prijzen in Nederland Incl BTW.
sis

----------


## frederic

> Hoe kom je aan 3400 euro ???
> 
> NXL23 A = 2338.50 euro
> NXM12A = 1510.09 euro
> NXM15A = 1724.30 euro
> NXS21A = 2338.50 euro
> NXS25A = 2338.50 euro
> 
> Prijzen in Nederland Incl BTW.
> sis



oew, heb de verkeerder RCF array serie eruitgekozen.  :Embarrassment: 

RCT TT+ Series/TTL31-A / 2 Way Line Array Module: G&L Showequipment webshop voor prof. audio en licht

----------


## sjoerd

> Even wat anders...
> 
> De RCF NX serie, heeft daar al iemand wat van gehoord? Vooral de 'line-array' modules en de dubbel 15 bass en 21" sub? In de combi die ze bedacht hebben spreekt me aan, maar moet erbij zeggen dat ik het nog niet heb gehoord.



 
RCF spreekt op de site zelf over "line array design"....

----------


## Hansound

De NX serie zou elk moment binnenkomen.....  zegt men nu al 2 maanden........   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## frederic

> De NX serie zou elk moment binnenkomen..... zegt men nu al 2 maanden........



tmoet precies allemaal rap gaan?

----------


## Hansound

Heb de NX set vandaag gehoord,
per kant:

2 x top
1 x dubbel 15 inch sub
1 x 21 inch sub .

De laag combi is erg mooi en klinkt erg rustig 21 en dubbel 15 is een erg goede combinatie.
De toppen zijn echt RCF een klein beetje agressief, maar het komt zeker verder dan een conventionele hoorngeladen set, de afstraling is echt vlak en zonder fase verschuivingen.
Ziet er netjes uit en is hufterproof te stapelen.

----------


## Rv

Hoi allemaal,

We zijn nu toch weer een jaartje verder in deze topic. Ik heb ze vorige week eens goed doorgelezen en dan besloten om de TT+ set van PurpleHaze over te kopen.

2x TT22a en 2x TTS18a


Nu ...dit weekend natuurlijk al direct getest. Coverband, 9 personen op een trouwfeest van een dikke 100 man. Viel me op dat de top erg goed klinkt en nog veeeeel power overheeft. Het signaallampje ging amper aan en hij stond slechts voor 2/3 open. 
Maar ... de subs daarentegen, daar gaf het limit-lampje het tempo aan van de muziek. Bij elke kick van de drummer ging het branden. Ik heb dus wat het gevoel dat de subs zeker niet de toppen kunnen bijhouden.

Of laten jullie bij jullie subs ook het limit-lampje aangaan alsof het een signaallampje is? En kan dit geen kwaad?

----------


## BJD

Dat is niet de bedoeling. Als de subs verder helemaal oke zijn (en het daar dus niet aan ligt) dan zijn er 2 opties:
- met minder sub draaien
- 2 subs bijkopen

----------


## Rv

Sja, zo slim was ik natuurlijk ook wel, maar ik vind het wel opmerkelijk dat van alle ervaringen hiervoor niemand die ervaring ook had...
Was wel de eerste keer dat ik ze gebruikte ...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wij hebben zelf de TT-25 toppen. Kan jou ervaring alleen maar delen.
 Bij zulke zware toppen is het zeker aan te raden om 2 subs per kant te plaatsen en zelfs dan zul je nog wat laag te kort komen. Denk dat een set met 2x TTS-28-A per kant je meer in de richting komt.

----------


## frederic

> Wij hebben zelf de TT-25 toppen. Kan jou ervaring alleen maar delen.
> Bij zulke zware toppen is het zeker aan te raden om 2 subs per kant te plaatsen en zelfs dan zul je nog wat laag te kort komen. Denk dat een set met 2x TTS-28-A per kant je meer in de richting komt.



Ik denk dat hij gewoon een dubbele sub per kant moet hebben. Dus idd de TTS28 A

Je mag niet vergeten dat die TT22 toppen al 800w RMS geven. Dan daar een 1000w sub onder plaatsen is wel op het randje.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sja, zo slim was ik natuurlijk ook wel, maar ik vind het wel opmerkelijk dat van alle ervaringen hiervoor niemand die ervaring ook had...
> Was wel de eerste keer dat ik ze gebruikte ...



Kijk de specs van beiden eens na, dan zie je gelijk hoeveel subs je nodig hebt om de set in balans te krijgen.

----------


## frederic

> Kijk de specs van beiden eens na, dan zie je gelijk hoeveel subs je nodig hebt om de set in balans te krijgen.



 
Heb jij daar een vuistregel voor?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb jij daar een vuistregel voor?



Ja, gewoon kijken of ze beiden een zelfde max SPL hebben, hier zit de sub volgens de specs op 136 dB en de top op 131 dB dus ergens kloppen de specs niet helemaal of jij houdt van veel sub.

----------


## Hansound

2 x een TTS28 onder een TT25 is niet echt een goede combi.
Dan heb je veel te veel laag.
Met 2 x een TTS18 kun je een goede combi maken met de TT25 of TT22

Voordeel tov de TTs28 is dan dat je ook een kleinere set kunt samenstellen.

Als je het beste uit je set wilt halen dan kun je het beste niet de laag af crossover uitgang van de sub gebruiken om naar je top te gaan.
Beter is om directe link out te nemen.
Dan krijgt je top het wel zwaarder maart heb je een groot deel van het low/mid probleem opgelost dat er in de TT-sets aanwezig is.

----------


## Rv

Ja, das een erg goede tip! Ga ik binnenkort zeker proberen! Moet ik natuurlijk zien dat ik mijn toppen niet overbelast! 

Kantopmerking: ik las de manual even door van de TT-set en zag dat er 2 kleuren limit-lampje zijn. Geel en rood dacht ik. Geel was geen probleem, maar rood mocht toch niet te frequent aangaan had ik begrepen want kon eventueel beschadiging aan de speakers toebrengen. Ik vind dat wel spijtig dat een limiter beschadiging kan geven. Voor mij is het juist het plan dat de limiter ervoor zorgt dat er geen beschadiding is. Als ik de set met iemand meegeef en die persoon gaat 'in het rood' dan denk ik niet dat die achteraan op de boxen gaat kijken of het te hard is, die blijft gewoon gaan omdat het lekker klinkt ...

Bijvoorbeeld mijn mackie SA1530z hebben ook een limiter, gaat het echt te hard dan vallen de speakers een half secondje uit. Dat is veeeeel doeltreffender, want dan kan je er zeker van zijn dat de DJ of geluidstechnieker het iets minder luid zal zetten. Onze Crest Vs1500 had dat vroeger ook herinner ik me ...

Of klopt wat ik zeg niet?

----------


## MusicXtra

Het klopt idd niet wat je zegt, een limiter is er inderdaad om beschadiging van je speakers te voorkomen maar daarmee is nog niet gezegd dat je continu vol in de limiter moet gaan spelen.
Een motor heeft een toerenbegrenzer om te voorkomen dat je de kleppen om je oren krijgt, dat wil echter nog niet zeggen dat hij ertegen kan dat hij continu in de toerenbegrenzer gereden wordt.

----------


## Hansound

> Ja, das een erg goede tip! Ga ik binnenkort zeker proberen! Moet ik natuurlijk zien dat ik mijn toppen niet overbelast! 
> 
> Kantopmerking: ik las de manual even door van de TT-set en zag dat er 2 kleuren limit-lampje zijn. Geel en rood dacht ik. Geel was geen probleem, maar rood mocht toch niet te frequent aangaan had ik begrepen want kon eventueel beschadiging aan de speakers toebrengen. Ik vind dat wel spijtig dat een limiter beschadiging kan geven. Voor mij is het juist het plan dat de limiter ervoor zorgt dat er geen beschadiding is. Als ik de set met iemand meegeef en die persoon gaat 'in het rood' dan denk ik niet dat die achteraan op de boxen gaat kijken of het te hard is, die blijft gewoon gaan omdat het lekker klinkt ...
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld mijn mackie SA1530z hebben ook een limiter, gaat het echt te hard dan vallen de speakers een half secondje uit. Dat is veeeeel doeltreffender, want dan kan je er zeker van zijn dat de DJ of geluidstechnieker het iets minder luid zal zetten. Onze Crest Vs1500 had dat vroeger ook herinner ik me ...
> 
> Of klopt wat ik zeg niet?




Wil je je toppen heel houden dan is de gele limit lamp leidend.
Af en toe knipperen is geen probleem, maar zeker niet constant laten branden,   Als de gele af en toe knippert heb al een behoorlijke geluidsdruk, en als dat dan nog niet genoeg is heb je of een te kleine set bij je of is iedereen DOOF....

----------


## Rv

"Het klopt idd niet wat je zegt, een limiter is er inderdaad om beschadiging van je speakers te voorkomen maar daarmee is nog niet gezegd dat je continu vol in de limiter moet gaan spelen.
Een motor heeft een toerenbegrenzer om te voorkomen dat je de kleppen om je oren krijgt, dat wil echter nog niet zeggen dat hij ertegen kan dat hij continu in de toerenbegrenzer gereden wordt."

euh, wanneer ik bij mijn auto gas geef tot in mijn begrenzer, dan VOEL ik dat ik aan mijn begrenzer zit, dan gaat hij niet meer sneller, dus ik WEET dat ik aan mijn maximum zit.

Wanneer ik de TT-set ergens zet, dan speelt er een technieker of DJ over. Die weet niet dat de gele lampjes branden, die weet niet dan iets later ook rode lampjes gaan branden, die kan gerust steeds harder gaan, en nog en nog, tot ...

DAAR gaat mijn reactie juist over, dat dat eigenlijk niet zo'n goed systeem is hé, dat dat bijvoorbeeld van de (goedkopere) mackie SA of van bijvoorbeeld een crest V(s)-serie VEEL doeltreffender is. Geen DJ die harder gaat wanneer zijn setje een secondje uitgaat hoor!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat heb je eraan dat je een set verhuurt met een limiter waarvan niemand merkt dat hij aan't limitten is tot het te laat is. Je merkt het niet hé, of je moet naar de speakerset gaan om eens te kijken...

Dat bedoel ik feitelijk. Dat het een systeem niet te goede komt om continu in het rood te zitten (afgezien dan van een rodec!  :Big Grin: ) besef ik natuurlijk ook ... ik betreur het gewoon dat er geen systeem opzit dat duidelijk maakt: "HEY MAN, DIT IS HET MAXIMUM, MINDEREN NU". Dat piepkleine lampje (2 kleuren in één dan nog), sja ... dat maakt weinig indruk vrees ik... valt me gewoon wat tegen ...

----------


## Watt Xtra

RV,

wanneer je een set verhuurt welke constant tegen de limiter staat te spelen, dan doe JIJ iets verkeerd! Dan heb jij niet het juiste setje verhuurt.

Een auto welke tegen zn toerenbegrenzer aanloopt blijft ook gewoon rijden... sommige haperen, anderen duwen gewoon door... Je weet dan dat je tegen het einde aanzit... WIL jij dit? NEE, wil je harder, dan zul je een andere auto moeten nemen.

Met speakers is het net zo.

Ik zou toch niet willen dat mijn speakers een halve seconde uitvallen omdat er te hard wordt gespeeld.... Want dan ga je eigenlijk al over zn MAX heen.

Bij alles wat je tegen of over zn max heen draait is schadelijk op den duur. Bij een auto, luidspreker, versterker en ook mens!
Een beetje gezond verstand is dus noodzakelijk, van zowel jezelf als ook de klant welke jouw spullen huurt.
Evt een extra processor met limiter wil nog wel extra helpen, je kunt zo je signaal limiten zodat er niet harder kan worden uitgestuurt als dat je van te voren hebt aangegeven. 
Beter is je huurders opvoeden en voldoende neerzetten!

----------


## MusicXtra

De limiters die erin zitten comprimeren het signaal, daardoor begrens je weliswaar het piekvermogen maar het gemiddelde vermogen neemt nog steeds toe wanneer je door blijft duwen.
Je hoeft ook echt niet op de achterkant van je boxen te kijken of het te hard gaat, kwestie van één keer controleren wat je VU meters aangeven wanneer het rode ledje net oplicht en je weet voortaan op afstand waar de grens ligt.
Of je zult op zoek moeten naar een set met true RMS limiters of je zult je klanten op moeten voeden dat ze de VU meters op het mengpaneel respecteren.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Beter is je huurders opvoeden en voldoende neerzetten!



Dus dat lukt jou?
Nooit eens "stiekem" wezen luisteren / kijken?

Voor sommige kun je nooit genoeg neerzetten. 
Zal niet de eerste (dj) zijn die op zijn pio alles in de hoek gooit. (Want dat doet toch iedereen.  :Frown: )

Als je een goed setje met inderdaad true rms limiters hebt dan gaat het echt niet in een aantal avonden stuk. Sterker ik ken plaatsen van jarenlang probleemloos misbruik.

----------


## soundlab999

hallo allen,

ik ben reeds enkele maanden in het bezit van 2 TTS18A en 2 TT22A.  Niets dan lof over deze set.  Maar zoals eerder aangehaald door jullie, soms kom je met 2 subs niet toe om de tops voluit te laten gaan.

Is er iemand die weet waar ik deze subs kan bijhuren. Ik ben van Lommel ( België) regio Eindhoven.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Audioeye in Maastricht heeft 2 stuks, maar dat zal wel wat ver uit de richting liggen?

----------


## Rv

Moest je een klus in de kempen hebben kan je er eventueel hier ook steeds 2 oppikken ... nijlen (tussen herentals en lier).

----------


## frederic

> hallo allen,
> 
> ik ben reeds enkele maanden in het bezit van 2 TTS18A en 2 TT22A. Niets dan lof over deze set. Maar zoals eerder aangehaald door jullie, soms kom je met 2 subs niet toe om de tops voluit te laten gaan.
> 
> Is er iemand die weet waar ik deze subs kan bijhuren. Ik ben van Lommel ( België) regio Eindhoven.
> 
> Alvast bedankt



TTS18 verkopen een TTS28 kopen?

----------


## soundlab999

Hallo, bedankt voor reactie.

Audioeye heeft ze inderdaad, alvast bedankt voor de info.  Ik had eerder al Asound gecontacteerd, die heeft ze ook maar zijn reeds verhuurd voor volgende weekend.

Rv, waar kan ik u vinden om deze subs te huren? Dan verneem ik dat graag voor een PA volgend weekend. ( en in de toekomst )

Bedankt mannen

----------


## jm sounds

heeft iemand van jullie ervaring met het bij maken van een extra statief bus in de tt18a 
en dan in de smalle zijde zodat je de sub op de zijkant kan zetten voor minder gebruik van vloeroppervlakte

----------


## Big Bang

Uhh, dat zegt ie toch net????




> zodat je de sub op de zijkant kan zetten voor minder gebruik van vloeroppervlakte

----------


## disco king

Ik ben dj,
Ik huur vaak een geluidsset om overal mee te draaien. De sets die ik vaak huur zijn van EAW. Buiten of grote zalen 750 sets, kleine zaal 650 evt 750 sub. Ik wil nu zelf een setje aanschaffen, voor max pl/min 500 pers. EAW gaat ver boven mijn budget. Ik ben voornemens om een rcf set aan te schaffen (6 sub 8003as aangevuld met 2x6001 a) 
Vraag, wie heeft er ervaring met deze combi, kan ik deze vergelijken met een EAW 650 set? Ik twijfel tussen een 6001 en 7001. Wat is het verschil in bijv. klankleur, rijkweidte etc.
Kortom iedere ervaring is WELKOM!
Bedankt alvast.

----------


## 4AC

@ Disco king

Start hiervoor even een nieuw onderwerp aub.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Hansound

> Ik ben dj,
> Ik huur vaak een geluidsset om overal mee te draaien. De sets die ik vaak huur zijn van EAW. Buiten of grote zalen 750 sets, kleine zaal 650 evt 750 sub. Ik wil nu zelf een setje aanschaffen, voor max pl/min 500 pers. EAW gaat ver boven mijn budget. Ik ben voornemens om een rcf set aan te schaffen (6 sub 8003as aangevuld met 2x6001 a) 
> Vraag, wie heeft er ervaring met deze combi, kan ik deze vergelijken met een EAW 650 set? Ik twijfel tussen een 6001 en 7001. Wat is het verschil in bijv. klankleur, rijkweidte etc.
> Kortom iedere ervaring is WELKOM!
> Bedankt alvast.



Bel eens met Konitech in Malden,  die hebben alles staan en kunnen je prima advies geven,  vraag naar Huub die kent de sets goed.

----------


## Ultrasound Productions

Wij gebruiken nu ca. 2 jaar diverse RCF TT kasten en zijn hier zeer over te spreken. Voorheen EV RX gehad maar na enkele demo's waren we snel overtuigd. Momenteel hebben we in ons magazijn de TT25A, TT22A, TT08A, TTS12A, TTS18A, TTS28A en TTL33A line-array.

----------


## Hansound

Ben je RCF aan het promoten?
Wat vinden jullie van de nieuwe TT series ?

----------

